#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] “臨摹師”存在的可能性

## 狼王白牙

這個想法源自於“繪師”這個詞，以及委託經驗中，有些“繪師”接到的指令是"請重製我的委託"，
有的繪師會把舊的委託，依照同樣的角度、場景重畫一次。

那麼如果情況改成以下這樣呢?

有個委託者很喜歡一張作品，但該繪師沒有開委託，於是對另一個繪師下個委託單: *請依照這張圖套用我的角色*

請問這種委託指令，繪師可否執行?  是不是*就像街上的 "複印" 或 "印章複製" 等商業行為類似*

繪師可以依照委託者的指示 "臨摹" 另一位繪師作品呢?
既然繪師可以依照自己指令 "臨摹" 自己舊委託，那麼可否臨摹 "另一張圖片" 呢?

希望大家討論。

----------


## 火狼

maybe style transfer by machine learning is a part/kind of that

----------


## 白雨云

場景等概念似乎也算著作權的一部分，曾見過繪師表示不接受這種行為。
如果如文中所述未經過原作者同意直接"抄"人家的安排或構圖而只是換個角色或風格，應算是侵犯權利的不當行為。
但有些委託也會提供一些"參考"告訴繪師"希望是這樣的感覺"其中分野如何判斷確實值得思考。

----------

